# What's the worst film you've ever seen?



## DouglasMl

The worst movie I've actually seen? In that case, I survived _Ishtar_.
Warren Beatty, Dustin Hoffman? That Elaine May movie? Yes, that _Ishtar_.

A two-headed hydra such that each head bit off the other one's neck.
To summarize the movie: it's a painfully unfunny buddy picture (the actors "telegraph" their jokes so that you can see the punchline several seconds before they actually deliver it) crossed with the least successful remake of the original _Star Wars_ (worse even than _Message from Space_). Poor Isabelle Adjani....






Video courtesy BEATTY001, the official YouTube Channel for fans of Warren Beatty's movies.
All rights reserved.


----------



## Gray Skies

amucha said:


> I want to say "The Room" because it is so bad in every way possible, but I just can't. I get such jollies from watching it.


----------



## rexlover91

Epic movie

i would have rather taken an epic shit


----------



## Kittann

This thread reminded me of a terrible film I watched ages ago, but I couldn't remember the name. Thankfully(?) I found out... 

_Shredder_






I particularly enjoyed how the villain remained inconspicuous, all in black... framed against a snowy ski slope.

I actually really want to watch this again, for the comedy. The final scene is classic. :laughing:​


----------



## MCRTS

Twilight. Never again.


----------



## absentminded

Either Twilight or Terminator Four.

Twilight should be obvious.

Terminator Four didn't have a plot to speak of and left you sitting and waiting around. It rode on the special effects and the actors (which weren't too bad). I probably hate this movie more than a lot of others that I've seen because the first three Terminators left me expecting so much more than that crap.


----------



## RachelAn

Club Satan: The Wtches Sabbath.


----------



## SpilledMilk

Gay ******* From Outer Space:[video=google;554050497526469743]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=554050497526469743"[/video]

I found it utterly... hilarious.

Maybe Kin-dza-dza!. The social commentary was superb, but it was just so damn long!


----------



## Harley

Fizz said:


> I've seen Pink Flamingos (1972) twice, so I can withstand some shitty things, disgusting things but I think House of the Dead (2003) by Uwe Boll has to be one of the worst movies I've ever seen.


All of Uwe Boll's movies are shit. That man seriously needs to find another day job.


----------



## Super Awesome

What @Harley said. BloodRayne... *Shudder* 
Also, any movie with Andy Dick, Tom Green or the Jackass crew, basically sucks fecal matter through a straw.


----------



## Sheppard




----------



## Fizz

Harley said:


> All of Uwe Boll's movies are shit. That man seriously needs to find another day job.


I learned from House of the Dead, I only ever heard how terrible the rest are. Though some people said Postal (2007) wasn't bad, I don't trust them because it's made by Boll.


----------



## foolsxluxury

*The Human Centipede*

Forever disgusted by this movie :|


----------



## Donkey D Kong

It's so terrible that it's hilarious. Like... The Room is even better than this movie.


----------



## Phantasma

'Knowing'.
Why? The movie script writer came up with a brilliant idea about a paper with meaningful numbers that could have made a great movie. But instead, he handed the script to an 8 year old kid (who lacks creativity) to finish writing it. No action, suspense, mystery,...nothing but remorse & misery when you realize what a lame movie you just finished watching.


----------



## Confounded

This...




...mostly because we were expecting something scary when we rented it, and it wasn't. At all. Maybe we just didn't get it, but we seriously though that it was some sort of spoof. It was genuinely _funny_. 

Oh, and this too...




...no idea why we started to watch it, but we didn't make it all the way through. Rapping, leprechauns, a magical flute... it was just too much. Instant Netflix sometimes has the strangest movies.


----------



## claude

Some movie I found on netflix about a ninja/bandit/robin hood character, I think it was called Goemon, the english dubbing made me sad.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I'm going to put my balls into the juicer with this one. I did not like Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Fizz said:


> I learned from House of the Dead, I only ever heard how terrible the rest are. Though some people said Postal (2007) wasn't bad, I don't trust them because it's made by Boll.


Uwe Boll films are like a bizarro version of sex. When they're bad, they're pretty bad. When they're good, they're still pretty damn bad.


----------



## Fizz

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Uwe Boll films are like a bizarro version of sex. When they're bad, they're pretty bad. When they're good, they're still pretty damn bad.


I've never had bizarro sex but I think I'll still keep it in mind though, type 7 after all.


----------



## Moon Pix

Black Eagle. If it was intended as a comedy film it is the least funny film Ive ever seen. If it was intended as a horror it is the least scary film Ive ever seen. If it was intended as a banana tree it is the least abundant banana tree I have ever seen. Assuming an exclusively banana based diet, the tribe that chooses to rely solely on Black Eagle is in store for a life that is a short and agonizing one characterised predominantly by long stretches of hunger and boredom interrupted by short intervals of savage violence involving sticks, stones and a solitary banana skin.

Do not watch Black Eagle and do not only eat bananas. Both of these are bad life choices.


----------



## rwt81

I hate labeling other peoples work as "worst" but my God I thought "Pink Flamingos" by John Waters was awful. That's coming from me, a pretty open guy who never walkes out of the theater.


----------



## Morpheus83

CaraK said:


> Titanic, and i didnt cried.


Agreed. Imo, they should've gone down the porn route and called it the "Tit-anic". At least that would've been mildly amusing and 'moving' for at least fifty percent of viewers. Better that than enduring at least three hours worth of banal dialogues with a half-assed 'love' scene thrown in to titillate the tweenies, methinks...


----------



## Coburn

_Across the Universe. _

First and only movie I have ever walked out of and demanded a refund for.


----------



## BlackMamba

My sisters Keeper... totally ruined the book!!!! Destroyed the ending!!!! And made a mockery of key points... and just... it was just... bad!They took an amazing ending and turned it into a peice of sh*t. Cut out important characters an storylines... God why didnt they just name it something else and pretend it wasn't based on the book. They could have! On that note... 

Blood and Chocolate. Another horrid movie that ruined the book. It was completely different.. this one was even more horrible then my sisters keeper. They totally didn't use anything in the book but character names, I swear... WHY! Why even make a movie of it? Bastards.


----------



## thunder999

Epic movie.


----------



## vt1099ace

you do realize, as a _'stand alone'_ movie *Rocky Horror Picture Show* _is_ pretty bad, but at the theater at midnight with full cast and audience participation is one of the great experiences one just has to do and enjoy time and time again....20 times at my last count


----------



## Whisperdream28

Material Girls. The Day the Earth Stood Still (2008) is a close second.


----------



## Adrift

Nothing in Common (1986) starring Tom Hanks and Jackie Gleason. I saw this in the theater and kept hoping it'd get better. It didn't. I don't remember a single scene or what it was even about. At least Superman IV, the Quest for Peace, had some action in it.


----------



## lyurasd

I would probably say Barcelona. From 1994. Ugh.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen

Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift, it was on a friend's birthday. I'm pretty easy going with most films, but F&F made me yawned and uninterested. We ended up exchanging our tickets for a Pixar movie halfway.


----------



## Emphasis

JuliaRhys said:


> _Across the Universe. _
> 
> First and only movie I have ever walked out of and demanded a refund for.


Agreed. I love The Beatles, but the movie is absolutely boring.


----------



## Mikebissle

Precious
The Other Guys
Dr. Goldfoot and The Gold Bombs
Any Disney sequel aside from Aladdin's.


----------



## QueCueYew

The Dead Hate the Living.

It wasn't even the good kind of crappy.


----------



## DirtyMink

Monkey Bone and an aweful one named....The Wedding Slashers.

I wanted to punch myself in the face. 

But the worst one is Cannibal Holocaust because they actually hurt real animals and its fucking irresponsible and deplorable that the director used that cruelty for shock value. Harming an animal is not cool. Animal cruelty should be punished by HELL ON EARTH for those individuals. So thats the worst piece of shit movie I ever watched because animals lose their lives for entertainment. 
Burn on Earth all of you being cruel to innocent animals around the world. BE GLAD IM NOT GOD!!


----------



## vt1099ace

Santa Clause conquers the martians

Slugs


----------



## knowbuddy

Saving Silverman. It was so bad I wanted to demand my money back.


----------



## Alaya

The Happening.

The movie could have been amusing if it weren't for the awful actors in it.


----------



## Ciergan

If you think male brutality and chauvinism somehow "empowers women", as the director described it, watch Suckerpunch. I saw it in theaters, unfortunately.


----------



## Brian1

Star Warshantom Menace,Jumanji wasn't so hot-both I saw in theatres. Got to know what a Star Wars fan was... I missed the appeal of Radley Metzger, and I think that's because I saw the wrong film, I checked out the Lickerish Quartet. Apparently that was the last drama mainstream movie he made, and it wasn't a very good one. Those are the ones I can think of at the second.


----------



## Aqualung

"Clue". It came out in the mid 80's. I saw it because everyone said it was so funny. You know those movies where everyone's trying to be "cute" for laughs? This was a dumbed down version of one of those. Annoying, tiring & funny as a paper cut. Some of the actors/actresses were great in other movies.


----------



## DlusionAl

Fireproof... Just bad.


----------



## lethal lava land

Aqualung said:


> "Clue". It came out in the mid 80's. I saw it because everyone said it was so funny. You know those movies where everyone's trying to be "cute" for laughs? This was a dumbed down version of one of those. Annoying, tiring & funny as a paper cut. Some of the actors/actresses were great in other movies.


 I think I just died a little bit on the inside


----------



## Promethea

Drive-Thru is a bad horror movie that sucked more than many bad horror movies, but I cannot rightly say its the worst.. because there are many that perhaps I just suppressed the memory of. 

Any horror movie that starts out with acting that bad, and a pure buttmetal soundtrack - lewz.

And these assholes were wearing like, jncos and fireprint. Buttfashion of the 90s. Rebels!!11


----------



## lethal lava land

A Nymphoid Barbarian in Dinosaur Hell is hands down the worst movie I've seen. It has horrible effects, technology (despite being made in 1990 - and Idespite the trailer claiming the technology is "state of the art") and horrible acting. (Despite there being like...10 total minutes of dialogue.) Unlike the room or Manos: the Hands of Fate or the Room, this movie is painfully bad.

Also, Gigli is a fucking awful movie. Ben Affleck+JLo = vomit


----------



## Promethea

I'm changing my answer to 2fast2furious


----------



## Noliah

Prince of Persia. I tried, I really tried.


----------



## Dorigen

Battlefield: Earth was the most outrageously ridiculous, horrendously-written, utterly godawful film I've ever seen. The runner-up is anything containing Tyler Perry. You are not funny, please just go home - and the fact that you're the highest-paid man in entertainment is utterly disturbing to me.


----------



## runnerveran

1. Open Water
2. Hitch
3. Click


----------



## Abx

American's pie.


----------



## yuki

It's easier to name awful movies than good ones lol

BUT.. If you want to see the worst of the worst you should watch "Bruno", with that crazy guy Sasha Baron Cohen.. I mean, WTH??? I saw it just because I was sooo bored.. It was so bizarre and intended to be a comedy (mega fail) but it should come with a movie guide to explain where it is supposed to be the funny parts so you can try (hardly) to move some face muscles to smile -ironically I hope-. I think I just watched it because it was very absurd lol (nothing against the gay people, of course, it was just his annoying character).

"Son of Morning" and "Sex and the City 2" were terrible as well.


----------



## MoonlitWinter

I'd have to say the worst movie I've ever seen is Insidious


----------



## Pachacutie

Anything Tyler Perry. It'll be funny for two seconds, and then all the sudden someone is being beaten by their husband and there is intense, soulful music. 

When there is a man dressed as an eccentric old southern woman, please don't try to make this movie too emotionally moving. Big Momma's House did a much better job. 

I also hated _The Break Up_, _Talladega Nights_, and _Atonement_. I was very excited about the last one, but it didn't really deliver.


----------



## MCRTS

Breaking Dawn. Pass the brain bleach please.


----------



## OwLY

Promethea said:


> I'm changing my answer to 2fast2furious


In a series of movies I would collectively place into the genre of "I want those 2 hours of my life back," I'm surprised you were able to narrow it down to only one being the worst movie you've ever seen.


----------



## KateMarie999

The Garbage Pail Kids Movie. The internet reviewer, the Nostalgia Critic once did a review and got me so curious I just had to see the movie for myself. WHO FUNDED THIS?? I have never seen a movie so badly written, horrendously acted, and completely disgusting. I felt like I was losing IQ points!! I didn't actually finish it but I can't imagine any movie being worse.

The most insulting movie I ever saw was Burton's Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Talk about the butchering of a truly magical book by one of my favorite authors of all time. I felt like Burton was insulting me, teasing me as if he took his huge budget and said "hmm, how can I destroy the integrity of the source material? OH!! I'll make Wonka look like Michael Jackson and act like a pedophile, give Charlie no character development, and hire only kids who can't act worth crap. And I'll include a needless backstory for Wonka to slow the movie down and make it even more painful for Dahl fans. Muahahaha!!!" Oddly enough, I really liked his Alice in Wonderland interpretation but MAN did I hate Charlie.

Though for worst movie character, I'm going to go for Wilbur from The Rescuers Down Under. That would have made the list if it didn't have such superb animation, good acting, and a really awesome opening scene. Wilbur HURT me as a character. I would rather stab myself in the eyes than sit there watching that obnoxious, loud bird chatter away. What went wrong there?? It's like the Genie from Aladdin only in bird form with horrendous writing!! I can't imagine hating a character more than that. The Garbage Pail Kids were funnier and more entertaining than him.


----------



## KateMarie999

And, for the record, I love The Room and Troll 2!! How can you hate something so entertainingly bad? They're some of the most unintentionally hilarious comedies ever made!! Seriously, guys, go out and watch them as soon as possible!!!


----------



## vt1099ace

Dorigen said:


> Battlefield: Earth was the most outrageously ridiculous, horrendously-written, utterly godawful film I've ever seen. The runner-up is anything containing Tyler Perry. You are not funny, please just go home - and the fact that you're the highest-paid man in entertainment is utterly disturbing to me.


you think the movie was bad, try wading through the book...1 1/2 inches thick (standard paperback) that I wouldn't insult my butt by using as toilet paper. But it was at a used book store for $.75 so I gave it a shot.


----------



## Tongo

Any Uwe Boll movie?


----------



## strangestdude

I consider these movies the worst, due to the budget and hype...

Star wars episode 3 - it's the biggest pile of crap I've seen, I actually fell asleep in the cinema - which has never happened to me. 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Star Wars Episode III: a steaming pile of Sith.

Shutter Island - I guessed the twist a few minutes in, but I thought it's too obvious. Approx 2 hours later after sitting through that bullcrap, I was disgusted to find out that the twist was as I predicted. Scorsese owes me 2 hours of my life back.


----------



## chimeric

I watch a lot of so-good-they're-bad movies. But as far as bad-bad goes? _Garden State._

Yeah, I know. I'm crazy or something.


----------



## grayjay103

It takes a special film to be bad for me....yeah, I've seen Battlefield Earth, and of course _that's _bad, but I don't think anyone's arguing about merit there. Just like I don't consider bands like 'Brokencyde' the worst, since I don't think any serious music listeners take them seriously. But as for Oasis....

So anyway, worst films I've ever seen, Be Kind Rewind, Adventureland, and Ocean's 12. All bummers. Walked out of 2, had to stay til the end for Adventureland because my friend thought it might redeem itself. That chick from Twilight pissed me off endlessly, and the only mildly funny part was Bill Hader, he's always a funny guy. I didn't honestly have anything against the actors except for Kristen Stewart, so I expected at least SOMETHING worthwhile....no. I'd have to see it again to explain in detail why I didn't like it, but I remember when I first saw it, nothing clicked at all, not even the weed humour, which I'm usually a sucker for.


----------



## Longdove

A top contender for the worst film I have ever seen in my life has to go to "Goddess of Love" starting TV's Vanna White, it was a movie that I couldn't help thinking was trying to somehow mimic "Splash" which had a similar concept, that being that it featured a mermaid cover-up life instead of a camouflaged goddess. Everything that the movie tried to pull off was just pure BAD, Vanna White's acting was so forced and unnatural that you could not suspend disbelief for any scene without consciously being aware that she was simulating every emotion from sadness, to anger, to whatever other confusing look she was going for. The movie especially tried to have comedic lines, which were so atrociously pulled off that you were left wondering if they left in a part that was meant to be cut out in the editing room.


----------



## Shadmax

Yeah, what a shame. I love the book "Cheaper by the Dozen" cute, historical and interesting. The movies made about it (esp the second one) were disappointing.


----------



## Shadmax

chimeric said:


> I watch a lot of so-good-they're-bad movies. .


I often like "so-good-they're-bad movies" too. 
Two bad-bad movies that come to mind are Borat and The Blair Witch Project. 
Titanic and Avatar were over-rated and barely OK.
I could come up with a list of bad-bad movies with only a bit more thought, though.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

Very Bad Things
Meet the Spartans

'nuff said


----------



## tessabe

If I remember correctly it was called Affliction. Let's just say it lived up to it's name.


----------



## DMack

The Garfield Movie, followed by From Paris with Love.


----------



## lethal lava land

The first twilight movie is pretty terrible...two and a half hours and barely anything happens.


----------



## doucette

_The Box
_idea of movie was brilliant, but completion was not very succesful. At least it was very weird movie.


----------



## Ruric

Oh man, a rant thread. Lovely 

The invisible circus
The Change Up
Tangled (Yeah I said it!!)
Garden State
Priest
Vicky Cristina Barcelona
The Transporter films
Any Vin Diesel film
X-men Origins: Wolverine
X-men 3
A Walk To Remember
The Notebook
Sisterhood Of The Travelling Pants
Tropic Thunder
Iron Man
The Fantastic Four
The HULK!! (Oh lord that was bad!)


----------



## The Great One

*The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnasus*

This had so many big names in it, but had absolutely no plot and was a piece of shit.

*Angela's Ashes*

This is one of the worst, and most depressing movies that I have ever seen

*Sweet Back's Sweet Song

*I've seen a lot of "Soul Cinema" movies like, "Blacula" and "Slaughter", and they were awesome movies. This movie however was the most stupid movie I have ever seen, and had no plot what-so-ever. This movie will anger you. 

*Clown Camp

*This movie was another insane movie without a plot.

*The Room Mate

*This actually previewed in theaters, but it sucked ass and was boring as hell.

*W

*This was a movie about George W. Bush's life and wasn't funny and wasn't a true documentary, it just sucked!


----------



## Midnight Rambler

The fountain
the roomate
the marine
napolean dynamite
the tourist


but for all time worst movie i have ever seen: sweetbacks bad ass song.
i felt angry and violated after watching that


----------



## KateMarie999

Ruric said:


> The Fantastic Four


Oh I loved that movie!! Why does everyone hate it, it's one of my favorites!!

And on topic, another bad film I've seen is A Troll in Central Park. Painful experience that was. It was the first bad movie I ever saw as a kid (that I was aware was bad). Also Space Jam. I was maybe 10 when I saw it and was in a group of people who loved it. Awkward...


----------



## Ruric

KateMarie999 said:


> Also Space Jam.


Ah man! I loved that


----------



## Theyknow

Green Lantern. It's the only movie that both me and my girlfriend had both fallen asleep to...


----------



## ingenii anima

Looking through the responses on the first few pages, I can only say that not a one of you must ever have seen _Cheerleader Autopsy_. It tasks me even to reveal this title, for the film was so indescribably painful to watch (sickening, really) that I pity anybody who would, like myself at the time, go out and search for this heinous movie.


----------



## johro

Anything with Doris Day and Rock Hudson


----------



## Zerosum

Inception.. 

Fell asleep trying to watch it lol Far too pretentious


----------



## ingenii anima

johro said:


> Anything with Doris Day and Rock Hudson


_Pillow Talk_ is a personal favorite of mine.


----------



## johro

ingenii anima said:


> _Pillow Talk_ is a personal favorite of mine.


Oops, sorry about that


----------



## runnerveran

Ruric said:


> Oh man, a rant thread. Lovely
> 
> The invisible circus
> The Change Up
> Tangled (Yeah I said it!!)
> Garden State
> Priest
> Vicky Cristina Barcelona
> The Transporter films
> Any Vin Diesel film
> X-men Origins: Wolverine
> X-men 3
> A Walk To Remember
> The Notebook
> Sisterhood Of The Travelling Pants
> Tropic Thunder
> *Iron Man*
> The Fantastic Four
> *The HULK!!* (Oh lord that was bad!)


Ok. Iron Man definitely DOES NOT belong on that list :s

And which "The Hulk" are you referring to?


----------



## The Great One

*@ Midnight Rambler*

Sweet Back's Bad Ass song was an awful movie, you are very right.


----------



## newcolor

*Hereafter* Good concept , but a bad movie.


----------



## Ruric

runnerveran said:


> Ok. Iron Man definitely DOES NOT belong on that list :s
> 
> And which "The Hulk" are you referring to?


I´m a Robert Downey Jr fan but it justdidn´t do it for me.

The Eric Bana version.


----------



## SirDidymus

The M.Night Shamalamalamana Air bender movie..my god it was so bad


----------



## newcolor

One person likes Troll 2 and another person hates Garden State. This thread is interesting. lol


----------



## OwLY

newcolor said:


> One person likes Troll 2 and another person hates Garden State. This thread is interesting. lol


 I can't see any reason to _not_ like Troll 2.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

Furry Vengeance= worst movie ever... so cliche. I guess none of the script writers had a well developed Ne xP


----------



## Tove

Twilight. Bad acting, crappy directing, ridiculous plot and a cliché base. The books aren't exactly a picnic either, but towards them I have more complaints about things like belittling a woman's value and representing a horrible, unhealthy relationship as something desirable. Basically, a lot of constructed, idealistic points of criticism.

The movie was simply bad.


----------



## runnerveran

Ruric said:


> I´m a Robert Downey Jr fan but it justdidn´t do it for me.


That's probably my second favorite comic book movie after _The Dark Knight. _But to each their own I guess. :mellow:


Ruric said:


> The Eric Bana version.


Yea, I didn't like that one at all, either. The recent reboot with Ed Norton is better, but still mediocre.


----------



## Older_Twin

Summer Wars


----------



## enneagram6level9

lord of the rings, spiderman with tobey, transformers, anything with shia lebaouf, fast and the furious all of them


----------



## Fiamma

'War of the Worlds' I think ...


----------



## Noliah

Recently......Battle:Los Angeles. The guy who was in charge of "plot" must have been out on strike.


----------



## The Great One

Battlefield Earth was awful as well.


----------



## Dark Mailman

Bruno and Postal have been the worst so far... They are so... well... argh, words are failing me.


----------



## rycbar

As a film major I like to believe I have seen a wide range of films, I have certainly seen a lot. That said the worst film I have ever seen is _Bruno_. It is odd to see this topic here when no sooner was I discussing it with a friend.


----------



## Shades of Gray

Plan 9 From Outer Space. Thought it might be so bad it would be good. Nope.

...Well either that or Kung Pow.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

i saw a french film called chocolat (not the one with johnny depp) and it made no sense the whole way through.

you are thinking the lady is going to have an affair with her servant while her husband is gone, but she never does and at the end there are a bunch of guys jumping outside an airport... wtf?


----------



## Jebediah

snail said:


> Battlefield Earth was by far the worst I have seen.


I actually thought that was good. Keep in mind I saw it when I was 12. :laughing: I've been meaning to watch it again to see how I react to it as an adult


----------



## Chest

alien vs predator 2 (the first one is good though)


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I think maybe..Machete, out of the ones I can remember. I've seen lots of bad films that I don't remember. 

My favorite bad/good movies are Rubber, The Room and Troll 2.


----------



## candiemerald

The Book of Ruth: Journey of Faith

That's the worst I can think of off hand. I was tittering through most of it; the modern dialogue, the cheesy, over-done acting (most of the "actors" couldn't act, anyway), the clothing that was obviously something like polyester and far too garish, the sappy over-dramatizing, the awful makeup, the awful way the love story was enacted. It's like watching a home movie. At least I got a good laugh.
I feel kind of bad saying that, though, because they obviously didn't have much of a production budget. Still, couldn't they have tried a little harder?


----------



## CaptSwan

I'd have to say "Paranormal Activity" sequels... I personally found them boring, tedious and quite cheap. I know people seem to love them; but, those movies have gone too far; to the point that the families getting whacked in there don't even "install" security cameras... they just... walk around with laptops filming everything... It's insulting, really. Yet, people flock to the the cinemas to watch those overrated, way overpriced turds.

Oh, and any Rob Zombie movies.


----------



## eydimork

Kill Bill: Vol. 1 (2003) - IMDb
Kill Bill: Vol. 2 (2004) - IMDb
Grindhouse (2007) - IMDb
Inglourious Basterds (2009) - IMDb
Django Unchained (2012) - IMDb

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen (2009) - IMDb
Transformers: Dark of the Moon (2011) - IMDb
Transformers: Age of Extinction (2014) - IMDb

Live Free or Die Hard (2007) - IMDb
A Good Day to Die Hard (2013) - IMDb

The Twilight Saga: New Moon (2009) - IMDb
The Twilight Saga: Eclipse (2010) - IMDb
The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn - Part 1 (2011) - IMDb
The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn - Part 2 (2012) - IMDb


----------



## Aha

_*"*Transformers*"*_ by Michael Bay. Because f**** Michael Bay in particular. He spoiled the sacred series!


----------



## ai.tran.75

Jack ass 3 d- walked in knowing that it'll be horrid but didn't expect it to be the worst experience I've ever had . Took 4 bathroom break and walked out to buy snacks twice - yet the movie still seems long ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psychophant

This is one of those long threads that gets bumped from time to time, so maybe I already said this, but Mission Impossible III.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

No Foodfight yet? Oh boy.


----------



## Mercutio

Movie from the 70's I think, it was literally called "Sssssss". Make some inferences what it was about.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Dude Where's the Party - Rotten Tomatoes

It looks like it should be a funny slapstick comedy (like American Pie, but I couldn't possibly hold any movie in the genre to that standard), but it wasn't even remotely funny, the plot was stupid, nothing really happened, and overall, it was a giant waste of time. I even think I watched it stoned, honestly. It was THAT bad.


----------



## RedGanon

Dragonball Evolution


----------



## Super-Yoshi

The Vow. =/


----------



## Tranquility

Avatar: The Last Airbender.

Also, the two Percy Jackson movies, and the Mortal Instruments: City of Bones movie.


----------



## Scrabbletray

"The Mist"

I hate it's negative view of humanity. How could a father ever give up and kill his own child when there is still some hope of saving him?


----------



## Thedreamingpeasent

hmmmmm maybe it was about snakes and a guy named David...... just my guess.............


----------



## The Marauder

Probably 13/13/13. I stumbled across it on Netflix and thought it would be great for Bad Movie Night. It wasn't even a good bad movie, it was just a BAD bad movie. 

Avatar: The Last Airbender was the same way. I was warned about that one, but I expected it to be a good bad movie. It's not even good enough for Bad Movie Night..


----------



## friendly80sfan

My least favorite movie would have to be The Invention of Lying. I thought it had a funny premise, but I didn't like the path they took with it. It was completely insulting to Christianity. I never like blasphemous jokes, but I can usually take a joke. However, this movie just felt mean. 
On a more fun note, I had a stupid movie night with my friend and we watched Rubber, Sharknado, and Plan 9 From Outer Space. Surprisingly, we enjoyed Rubber. It's about a tire with telekinetic abilities to blow stuff up and it was morbidly funny. It had fun with breaking the fourth wall. We had some interesting and silly philosophical conversations about it. Sharknado and Plan 9 were bad, but still pretty funny unintentionally.


----------



## Eudaimonia

some movie with Antonio Banderas which I forgot the name and it was ridiculous with a squad in his livingroom pointing guns at him and he is sitting in a La-Z-boy sipping tequila. What a bunch of posers! Who comes up with this crap?


----------

